# M-Edge Book Light



## SweetPea

M-Edge is advertising a new book light that is "integrated" with the design of their Kindle cover:

http://www.amazon.com/M-edge-Accessories-e-Luminator-Booklight-Amazon/dp/B001JA37DM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&s=office-products&qid=1225126900&sr=8-1

Not yet available, but coming soon. You can also see that the cover in the picture is a green...that I know of, this is not a color they've offered before; hopefully this means that there will be more color selections coming soon!


----------



## Leslie

I heard a rumor that they would have blue and green covers -- or maybe I should say kobalt and kelly! Looks like they are koming...

LHN


----------



## SweetPea

I wonder if the kobalt and kelly shades are going to be deeper/richer in color than the picture portrays, much like I heard about the red M-Edge.

I'm still waiting on my Kindle...my sneaking suspicion that I am getting one for Christmas was finally officially confirmed!  So now I'm working on picking out my cover and light, and waiting impatiently as all the free book links are posted and I don't have a Kindle registered to download to just yet!


----------



## oddsoxx

That light looks like the thing to have. The only problem I can see is that it doesn't seem as though it would work with the beautiful red m-edge executive cover I already own, since my existing cover doesn't have the specially made sleeve. Rats.


----------



## Gables Girl

I ordered the new Marine Blue(Kobalt), so I'll let you know when I get it if it is as nice as the Klaret one.  I've been waiting for a blue one and they are available for preorder now on Amazon.  Should arrive in time for Thanksgiving.


----------



## Linda Cannon-Mott

I have the klaret and love it, blue is my favorite color so I will definitely order the kobalt. Thanks for the heads up sweet pea.

Linda


----------



## Leslie

For anyone who might need more info on M-edge covers, I posted pictures of my klaret cover over on the photo board.

L


----------



## WestPointer1968

Anyone have an OK cover for Kindle 1 that they aren't using (not the supplied cover pls).  I'd be willing to pay.  If not, anyone suggest where I can get a good Kindle 1 cover!  My Kindle is just fine, but the cover is shot!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

WestPointer1968 said:


> Anyone have an OK cover for Kindle 1 that they aren't using (not the supplied cover pls). I'd be willing to pay. If not, anyone suggest where I can get a good Kindle 1 cover! My Kindle is just fine, but the cover is shot!


We still have a few of our Executive Jackets for the Kindle 1 for sale through our site,
http://www.medgestore.com/products/closeout/asis.cgi
They are $20 each and are being sold As Is, so no returns allowed.
But we have Pebbled Black, Marbled Red and Smooth Mocha Brown genuine leather left.
Get'em while they last!


----------



## Toby

When can you get more eLuminator lights to Amazon? I'd like to order another 1 there if that is possible.


----------



## Toby

After writing this, I went to read my email & got your email with a promo code. Ordered it at the Medge site. I still would like to see the light sold at Amazon, if at all possible. THANKS!


----------



## JackieAtMEdge

Toby said:


> After writing this, I went to read my email & got your email with a promo code. Ordered it at the Medge site. I still would like to see the light sold at Amazon, if at all possible. THANKS!


Hi Toby! Thank you for ordering an e-Luminator Touch booklight from us!!! I checked around with the people in my company that know these things, and it seems that this is an issue on Amazon's side and we have no idea when it will be rectified. So I am sorry for any inconvenience this situation may cause! As soon as we find out any information about availability of this item on Amazon, I will share it. Please don't hesitate to let us know if you (or anyone) has any other questions or concerns. Thank you!


----------



## Vegas_Asian

Toby said:


> When can you get more eLuminator lights to Amazon? I'd like to order another 1 there if that is possible.


I have seen it at Walmart.

Sent from my HTC Inspire via Tapatalk


----------



## Alice Coyl

SweetPea said:


> I wonder if the kobalt and kelly shades are going to be deeper/richer in color than the picture portrays, much like I heard about the red M-Edge.
> 
> I'm still waiting on my Kindle...my sneaking suspicion that I am getting one for Christmas was finally officially confirmed! So now I'm working on picking out my cover and light, and waiting impatiently as all the free book links are posted and I don't have a Kindle registered to download to just yet!


Download the books to your PC using the Kindle PC application. Then when you get your Kindle, go into "Manage My Kindle" and download them to your Kindle. That way, you can start accumulating books now.


----------



## Toby

Thanks Jackie!


----------

